# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  لا تندم علي حب عشته

## الرايقة

*تحياتي
لا تندم على حبٍ عشته  حتى لو أصبح ذكرى تؤلمكـ ، فإذا كانت الزهور قد جفتْ وضاع عبيرها ولم يبقَ  

منها إلا الأشواكـ فلا تنسى أنها منحتكَـ عطراً جميلاً أسعدكـْ !! 

لا تكسر أبداً كل الجسور مع من تحبْ ، فربما شاءت لكما  الأقدار لقاء يومٍ آخر يعيد ما مضى ويصلُ من 

انقطع ، فإذا كان العمر الجميل  قد رحل فمن يدري ربما انتظركَـ عمر أجمل .. !!

وإذا  قررت يوماً أن تتركَـ حبيباً فلا تتركـْ له جرحاً ، فمن أعطانا قلباً لا يستحقُ  أبداً منا أن نغرس فيه 

سهماً أو نتركـَ له لحظة ألم تشقيه ، وما أجملَ أن  تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل !!

وإذا فرقت الأيام بينكما فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غيرَ كلَ  إحساس صادق ولا تتحدث عنه إلا بكل ما هو 

نبيلٌ ورائع ، فقد أعطاكَـ قلباً وأعطيته عمراً وليس  هناكَـ أغلى من القلب والعمر في حياة الإنسان . 


*

----------


## الرايقة

*وإذا جلستَ يوماً وحيداً تحاول أن تجمعَ حولكَـ ظلال أيام جميلة عشتها مع من تحب  اتركـ بعيداً كل 

مشاعرِ الألم والوحشة التي فرقت بينكما وحاول أن تجمع في  دفاتر أوراقكَـ كل الكلمات الجميلة التي 

سمعتها ممن تحب وكل الكلمات  الصادقه التي قلتها لمن تحب .. !

واجعل في أيامكَـ  مجموعة من الصورِ الجميلة لهذا الإنسان الذي سكن قلبكَـ يوماً ملامحه وبريق عينيهِ  

الحزين وابتسامته في لحظة صفاء ووحشته في لحظة ضيق ، والأمل الذي كبر  بينكما يوماً وترعرع 

حتى وإن كان قد ذبل ومات . !!

إذا سألوكَـ يوماً عن إنسان أحببته فلا تقل سراً كان  بينكما ولا تحاول أبدا تشويه الصورة الجميلة لهذا 

الانسان الذي أحببته بل  اجعل من قلبكَـ مخبأ سرياً لكل أسراره وحكاياتهِ فالحب أخلاق قبل أن يكون  

مشاعر .. !!


*

----------


## الرايقة

*وإذا شاءت الأقدار واجتمع الشمل يوماً فلا تبدأ بالعتاب والهجاء والشجن ، وحاول أن  تتذكر لحظة حبٍ 

كانت بينكما لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر ، ولا تفتش عن أشياء  مضت لأن الذي ضاع ضاع ، والحاضرُ 

أهم كثيراً من الماضي ولحظة اللقاء أجمل  بكثير من ذكرياتٍ وداعٍ موحشٍ ، وإذا اجتمع الشمل مرة 

آخرى حاول أن تتجنب  أخطاء الأمسِ التي فرقت بينكما لأن الإنسان لا بد أن يستفيد من تجاربه !! 

ولا تحاول ابداً تصفية الحسابات أو تثأر من إنسان  أعطيته قلبكَـ لأن تصفية الحسابات عملةٌ رخيصةٌ في 

سوق المعاملات العاطفية  والثأر ليس من أخلاق العشاق ، ومن الخطأ أن تعرض مشاعركـ في 

الأسواق ، وأن  تكون فارسا بلا أخلاقٍ وإذا كان ولابد من الفراق فلا تتركـْ للصلح باباً إلا مضيتَ  

فيه .. !!


*

----------


## الرايقة

*وإذا اكتشفت أن كل الأبوابِ أغلقتْ وأن الرجاء لا أمل فيه وأن من أحببتَ يوماً أغلق  مفاتيح قلبه 

وألقاها في سراديب النسيان هنا فقط أقول لكَـ إن كرامتكَـ أهم  كثيراً من قلبكـَ الجريح حتى وإن غطتْ 

دماؤه هذا الكون الفسيح ، فلن  يفيدكَـ أن تنادي حبيباً لا يسمعكَـ وأن تسكن بيتاً لم يعد يعرفكَـ أحد فيه ،  

وأن تعيش على ذكرى انسان فرط فيك بلا سبب، ولا تفرط في من يشتريكَـ ، ولا  تشتري من باعكَـ ولا 

تحزن عليه ابداً ..

*

----------


## الرايقة

*إذا أغلقت الشتاء أبواب بيتك

.. وحاصرتك تلال الجليد من كل مكان

.. فانتظر قدوم الربيع وافتح نوافذك لنسمات الهواء النقي

.. وانظر بعيدا فسوف ترى أسراب الطيور وقد عادت تغني

.. وسوف ترى الشمس وهي تلقي خيوطها الذهبيه فوق أغصان الشجر

لتصنع لك عمراً جديداً وحلماً جديداً .. وقلباً جديداً
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك يا الرايقة


كلام جميـــــــــل جدا"


يشفى جروح النفس
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------

